
How to Be Heard When Talking to a Chronic Interrupter - jimschley
https://www.thecut.com/2017/06/the-shy-persons-guide-to-dealing-with-a-chronic-interrupter.html
======
nmstoker
Would be interesting to see an article about chronic non-yielders in
conversation too. That's the other extreme from this, for people who deserve
to be interrupted and usually it's because they don't get to the point, even
when it's fairly obvious what it'll be!

~~~
skinnymuch
I meander and don't get to the point personally for sure. Then I know people
who are on the opposite side - either too quiet or "chronic non-yielders" as
you stated. Even when you know they have or want to contribute to a
conversation.

Decent article overall.

~~~
karljtaylor
I'm always a little concerned by articles like this because they seem to set
up the following path of events: 1) Chronic unyielder starts driving down
productivity. 2) Chronic unyielder begins to notice a pattern of being
interrupted by increasingly frustrated team members. 3) Chronic unyielder
stumbles into validating articles like this one. 4) Chronic unyielder decides
that they are surrounded by "chronic interrupters." 5) Chronic unyielder
decides that team members are "being mean." 6) Chronic unyielder adopts
Minden's advice of: "If people refuse to accept these reasonable requests, you
can respectfully state that the conversation isn’t productive and that it
would be best to talk another time." 7) Communications break down. The
unyielder doesn't understand why, the balance of the team gets tired of
carrying the weight. 8) ???

~~~
skinnymuch
Haha we'll put!

------
WheelsAtLarge
The writer missed a very relevant point. Some speaker speak in a way that
makes it hard to determine if they are done or just made a momentary pause so
the listener interrupts went they should not have.

It's important to note that being interrupted in a conversation can be caused
by the speaker as well as the listener so both sides need to be examined.

